# breeding ? how do u breed rbp ?



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

if you start with 4 baby rbp would they breed when there grown up ?? or i have to add in a few more rbp when there almost grown up ???


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont think they will breed like that. what if you have 4 males or 4 females? I would say start with 6. and they will have to be atleast 5/12-6 inches. to breed and you will need at least a 75+ tank to breed.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> if you start with 4 baby rbp would they breed when there grown up ?? or i have to add in a few more rbp when there almost grown up ???


Look in the breeding forum


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Use a good filtration system, READ the breeding forums, add a LED moonlight, and wait another 1.5 years, as your are way to young, and what he said, get more, because only four, you could have 4 males, or vise versa.\

=)


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

WATCH PORN NON-STOP


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> WATCH PORN NON-STOP


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

they should start breeding at 5 to 6 inches. Ull notice a pair hangin off fomr the gorup together and turn a dark, dark black with a purplish tint. Then u know theyre breeding.

And u cant tell males form females so getting more is probably your best chance.


----------

